# Cree 5W @ 300 Lumens?



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 11, 2008)

What do youall make of this?
I tried a search for the model in CPF but didn't get any hits. Marketing? Overdriving an XRE? I haven't heard of any new crees out in the wild yet. 
I'm tempted to call it marketing because it appears to run direct drive; and 5W for 3 -5 hours on 3AA's? Or am I just really tired and missing something?


----------



## Daekar (Apr 11, 2008)

No I don't think you're tired, those look like inflated specs to me. Shame, really... the other AE lights seem to be pretty spot-on for their specs. If you figure it out, with zero driver losses for "ideal" eneloops: 1.2V*2.0Ah = 2.4Wh -> 2.4Wh*3 = 7.2Wh. A true 5W emitter would run 1.44 hours like that. In reality, you'll have driver losses and the cells wouldn't give that much energy, so I'd say it'd run around 70 minutes. Of course you could use higher capacity cells, but they'd droop a bit more under the 1amp+ load than the eneloops would. Still, you might get a tad more time out of them... but certainly not 3-5hrs hours as Batteryjunction advertises. :thinking: 

Hopefully MattK will chime in and explain, I imagine he'll tell us that's either total runtime or "semi-regulated." Matt?


----------



## MikeRD03 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi,

I know this LED light, since this is primary a backup diving light und I´m a diver. 
It´s from the german Tillytec and I wounder how it has found its way to here? Nevertheless most of the technical data is crap, since it uses a normal high binned Cree XR-E 3W LED. Waterproof of course is perfecly right for a diving light ;-)
btw, beam is 6 degree and it makes 10.000 lux - unregualted.

Cheers,
MikeRD03


----------



## woodrow (Apr 22, 2008)

I just bought this light yesterday and had it overnighted to me, so it should be here later today. Jeff at Batteryjunction was kind enough to do some brightness test with the AE light vs. a Tiablo MA6 (Q5) since that is my most used light.

He said that the Tiablo (smooth reflector) had the tighter, more intense spot, but that the AE light might be slightly brighter overall. He also said that (that particular example) the AE light had a warmer tint than the Tiablo, and that if 6 people were brought off the street, most likely, half would think the AE was brighter, half the Tiablo.

I bought the light because I am a sucker for AA dive lights.... especially those that can take e2 lithium AA's. I do not think the #'s add up either.... especially with alkalines. But, was not like all the other 2x123a lights I have bought lately, and I am looking forward to getting it. Jeff also said it is built like a Tank.... The same length as my MA6 and twice as heavy.... I can believe that.

I will try to have beamshots vs. a Fenix T1 (everyone has that light) and some half way decent pics of the light up Wed morning.


----------

